
Crypto for kids - arunc
https://sustrik.github.io/crypto-for-kids/
======
prgmatic
I hate to be "that guy" but, I don't think this is really what people want
their kids reading:

"SMUGGLER: Do you like booze?

CITIZEN: Sure I do. And who are you?

SMUGGLER: I'm the person who will sell you some booze.

CITIZEN: What about cigarettes?

SMUGGLERS: Sure thing. Cheap Ukrainian variety for $1 a pack. Also Slovenian
Mariboro brand."

~~~
adammenges
I'm rereading the Harry Potter books, they get _dark_. Blood, death, and
stabbing all happened in just what I read yesterday.

~~~
snakeanus
The characters are supposed to grow along with the audience in the Harry
Potter to my knowledge.

~~~
dpc59
Nothing says healthy life for a 11 year old like living with your abusive aunt
and uncle and having to fight the dark wizard that killed your parents.

------
JoeDaDude
People who want the younger set interested in this thing should check out The
Manga Guide to Cryptography [1]. (Warning: Not yet published)

[1].
[https://www.nostarch.com/mangacrypto](https://www.nostarch.com/mangacrypto)

------
mi100hael
Written by the creator of ZeroMQ, for those who are unaware.

~~~
vog
_> Written by the creator of ZeroMQ, for those who are unaware._

How is this relevant? Why is it important to be aware of that fact?

Does this mean that the author is specifically well qualified for writing such
a book? Does this imply he has deep knowledge about cryptography, or that he
is trained to explain things suitable for children?

Maybe it's just me, but to me this sounds as strange as assuming that a good
actor is automatically also a good politician.

------
Xophmeister
I'm inclined to believe that there is some secret message encoded in the
string "1 13 20 32 54 78 99"...

------
otoburb
I'm stymied about parable 99. The nomenclature implies that Mr. Xi knew the
basics of encryption. No mention whether the decryption function was provided
or previously agreed upon (e.g. "let's agree on GPG").

I think the decryption function or method is the key to answering the
question. Am I missing something else?

~~~
saulrh
There are encryption schemes which allow you to choose the key to produce any
arbitrary decryption from a given ciphertext. For a trivial example, consider
the one-time pad scheme that's simply "plaintext XOR key" and "ciphertext XOR
key"; by choosing a key that's equal to "plaintext XOR ciphertext" you can
construct a key for _any_ ciphertext from a plaintext or any plaintext from a
ciphertext. Mr. Xi uses this to produce the just-released lottery numbers from
the ciphertext regardless of the numbers or the ciphertext.

~~~
modalduality
yup! they should have used a commitment scheme instead - for example,
SHA256(winning numbers || 512-bit nonce). To reveal, reveal the winning
numbers and the nonce and Mr X can check that the hash matches. The nonce is
to introduce more entropy so Mr X can't just bruteforce the hash, but since
finding any collision is difficult, it doesn't let the alien cheat by trying
different nonces (unlike with different keys with encryption schemes).

------
znpy
The Cryptoclub: Using Mathematics to Make and Break Secret Codes:
[https://www.amazon.it/Cryptoclub-Using-Mathematics-Break-
Sec...](https://www.amazon.it/Cryptoclub-Using-Mathematics-Break-
Secret/dp/156881223X)

My guess is that it would be a nice read for adults too.

------
foota
That font is neat but not something I'd like to read for an extended period of
time.

~~~
elmigranto
Agreed. Try installing Reader extension for your browser, they usually let you
set a font, its size, foreground and background colors, margins, etc. to your
liking.

------
leecarraher
yo damn kids and your composites primes and abelian groups, GET OFF MY LAWN

